# Highlander Hybrid possible to install amps????



## cjlawrnc24 (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to know if its possible to install 5000 plus watts of amps. The planned amps are 2 Treo ssx2000.1 for the 2 Treo ssx 15 that came out my previous SUV.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 9, 2007)

Sure can, though I would recommend the big 3 for sure.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Like I've said before when someone asked this...your mileage might go down a bit since your engine may have to kick on more often to recharge the batteries.


----------

